# Technik: Rituale des Neumonds



## fre_k (18. April 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=46108


wo kriegt man dieses Rezept als Allyanzer? Die Bücher für die Glyphen hab ich bisher in Nax droppen gesehen (2x in einem 10ner run) und hab dieses auch bekommen.
Wo ich jedoch das andere Buch kriegen kann nähme mich wunder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will wolf verwandlung^^.


----------



## avryl (19. April 2009)

bei silberwasser gibt es werwölfe die du nach abschluss der quests auch angreifen kannst
einfach killen ^^ bekommen hab ichs noch net -..- ^^


----------



## Raiden2x (5. Juni 2009)

habs vor ner weile bekomm.
dachte man verwandelt sich in einen Werwolf wie die Silberwasser-typen^^
Is aber nur ein großer Schwarzer Wolf, wie die zu hauf da rumlaufen.

trotzdem ein schönes Gimmick. und recht selten noch dazu. wenn ich das teil in Dalaran anwerfe, bleiben erstmal alle, die an mir vorbeilaufen stehen und drehen sich um. ^^


----------



## Wiesenputz (23. Juni 2009)

Raiden2x schrieb:


> habs vor ner weile bekomm.
> dachte man verwandelt sich in einen Werwolf wie die Silberwasser-typen^^
> Is aber nur ein großer Schwarzer Wolf, wie die zu hauf da rumlaufen.
> 
> trotzdem ein schönes Gimmick. und recht selten noch dazu. wenn ich das teil in Dalaran anwerfe, bleiben erstmal alle, die an mir vorbeilaufen stehen und drehen sich um. ^^



Ein nettes Gimmick und eine nette Einnahmequelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe über das Ding erst vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, hingeflattert, gemerkt, Mist, nie da gequestet, also alle Mobs grün. Ein wenig informiert, es gibt noch ein Lager mit Jägern, da steht auch ein Boss drin. 15 Minuten gekloppt, gehabt, mal aus Spaß eins gemacht, ins AH gestellt, zack, am nächsten Tag 200g reicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieder eins gemacht, und wieder weg, und wieder 3, die dürften heute Abend weg sein. Und Urschatten und Meerestinte habe ich im Überfluss. Mal sehen wie lange das anhält. Ich könnte ja auch die Horde beliefern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

